# Tall, or heavy pro riders?



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

who are they?

Tom Boonen 6'4 @ 180lb

George Hincapie 6'3 @ 170lb

Miguel Indurain 6'2 @ 175lb

Fabian Cancellara 6'1 @ 180lb.

who are some other big and tall riders?

Chad


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Big daddy Maggie Backstedt at 6'4", 205+ lbs comes to mind immediately.


----------



## Marcos_E (Dec 16, 2007)

Jan Ullrich:thumbsup:


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

Marcos_E said:


> Jan Ullrich:thumbsup:


6'0 @ 160lb isn't huge I guess...

Magnus...damn forgot about him

Chad


----------



## Tugboat (Jul 17, 2006)

Thor Hushovd is around 81kg / 180lb. Makes his stage 17 foray alone over the Cat 1 climbs even more impressive.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

Eros Poli. 6'4" 187lbs. 

"A native of Isola della Scala, Verona, Italy, Eros Poli is best remembered for his 1994 Tour de France stage 15 win of Mont Ventoux after a 106 mile solo escape."


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh to be 205 lbs and be considered "big". I'd pay to be that "big"....


----------



## bigmig19 (Jun 27, 2008)

Is that Boonen's fight weight? He doesnt seem that big.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

in the 90s there was Michel Zanoli, 6'5 and about 200 pounds (came in 11th once in Milan San Remo). Unfortunately known best for punching Davis Phinney in the face during a sprint in the Tour de Trump and ended up dying at 35...


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'm with you*



IAmCosmo said:


> Oh to be 205 lbs and be considered "big". I'd pay to be that "big"....


when I met Thor at interbike my first thought was 'damn he's smaller than I thought'

he didn't look big at all, at least next to me


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> when I met Thor at interbike my first thought was 'damn he's smaller than I thought'
> 
> he didn't look big at all, at least next to me


I am mediumbill next to you but you're a good draft. We should have a SD gathering next year so people can witness the fury that is you and I on the front of a paceline.


----------



## phatkid77 (Jul 25, 2008)

Lmao... 5,6-5'8 and 180ish ill "give" u big....but 6'3 and 170-180... IS NOT big...tall... But 180 is spread out and thus still aero...

Come to the land of 5'11 and 240....that's big...haha

Phats


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

Mike Friedman - Garmin 

Nickname: Meatball

Height: 5′9″ / 175 cm

Weight: 170 lbs / 77 kg


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

phatkid77 said:


> Lmao... 5,6-5'8 and 180ish ill "give" u big....but 6'3 and 170-180... IS NOT big...tall... But 180 is spread out and thus still aero...
> 
> Come to the land of 5'11 and 240....that's big...haha
> 
> Phats


I'll see your 240, and raise you 3 inches less in height...

Of course, I realize that I'm more "fat" than "big", but I'm working on it..


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*we should*



bigbill said:


> I am mediumbill next to you but you're a good draft. We should have a SD gathering next year so people can witness the fury that is you and I on the front of a paceline.


when do you arrive?
hey and do you still have some friends on base in HI???
wanna get on so I can fish Hickam Flats for monster O'io


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

couple more tall dudes...

Taylor Phinney is 6'4", 180lbs
Axel Merckx is also 6'4", more like 170lbs at race weight


----------



## grodo (Aug 1, 2007)

couple more tall dudes...

Taylor Phinney is 6'4", 180lbs
Axel Merckx is also 6'4", more like 170lbs at race weight


----------



## flyingheel (Aug 30, 2008)

There are quite a few "big" riders in the US domestic peloton, probably because the disadvantages of heavier riders are minimized in predominantly crit-styled races. But a few would include:

Tom Zirbel from Bissell - 6'4", 196 lbs
Sterling Magnell (formerly Rock Racing, now independent pro) - 6'4", 195 lbs
Karl Menzies from OUCH - 6'1, 185 lbs

I also remember watching Eric Heiden race some crits back in the mid to late 80s and he was a monster compared to the other guys. Huge arms and shoulders not to mention the legs. Looking it up quickly here, it said he was 6' and 192 lbs when he went to Europe in '85 with 7 Eleven. I'm sure he looked way out of place in those pelotons then.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

flyingheel said:


> There are quite a few "big" riders in the US domestic peloton, probably because the disadvantages of heavier riders are minimized in predominantly crit-styled races. But a few would include:
> 
> Tom Zirbel from Bissell - 6'4", 196 lbs
> Sterling Magnell (formerly Rock Racing, now independent pro) - 6'4", 195 lbs
> ...


When I stood next to Stirling, I was like "holy ****, that's a big dude." I suppose that's why he was riding crits.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*BIG, Marty Nothstein*

Track GOD Marty Nothstein, was 6'2" and 215. Of course, ALL of it was legs. 30+ National Championships, 2 world gold championships, and a freakish road career as well after he "slimmed" down to 185.


----------



## bauerb (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm sure Phinney will slim down when he hits the grand tours. just like cav,


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

Fabian Cancellara described himself "I'm tall, I'm heavy"--he's 6'1" and 176.


----------

